# Problems with pkg install git (for example)



## metcenger (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi!
I installed on the VMWare freeBSD and can't anythink to install. For ex. I can't install git via command pkg install git.
FreeBSD version 11.2
When I run command 
pkg install git
I get started process and hung up process like on a screenshort
And any programs install has same behavior.
How can I fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2020)

It doesn't  "hang", it's just very, very slow to download. This could have several causes, from your local network, to your  ISP or even a slow repository server.


----------



## metcenger (Jul 20, 2020)

I left it for night and without any success result. I have separate ethernet LAN with 100 mbit speed.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2020)

metcenger said:


> I have separate ethernet LAN with 100 mbit speed.


Something isn't working as it should, just look at the reported download speeds. Your local network might be good but your internet connection could  still be slow.


----------



## metcenger (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry, the connection when trying to install git is hangs up...
Really, I can't work with project on the freeBSD due to problems with git download...
Is there any method to fix it?
I made reboot freeBSD and try to run install git again. It starts and hangs up after 3-4 or 5 steps... Just hungs...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2020)

You appear to have a really slow internet connection. How is VMWare configured? How is the VM itself configured, bridging, NAT? Is there a proxy server on your network? How is your network connected to the internet? What does `ping -c 4 8.8.8.8` output?


----------



## metcenger (Jul 20, 2020)

ping from windows
screen

VMware settings- screen (in Russian, sorry)
network is NAT

What can I else to check? In wich settings of VMware?


----------



## metcenger (Jul 20, 2020)

I have no any proxy server. I have a router in a home, after it, I have separate IP address with optical network.


----------



## metcenger (Jul 21, 2020)

ping from freeBSD like you posted example:


----------

